# Not a coincidence....



## Camerata (Dec 8, 2010)

I feel that it is not a coincidence that I have stumbled upon this website.  In the short time that I have been a member, I have recieved great guidance and I have began my journey to becoming an enlightned, better man. Thank you guys for all your support thus far, and future support as well.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forums my brother. The journey is just beginning. Have lots of patience and clean underwear good luck.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 8, 2010)

Camerata said:


> I feel that it is not a coincidence that I have stumbled upon this website.  In the short time that I have been a member, I have recieved great guidance and I have began my journey to becoming an enlightned, better man. Thank you guys for all your support thus far, and future support as well.


 
Glad we could help


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to Masons of Texas!

Square Well!!


----------



## Casey (Dec 11, 2010)

I feel ya brother.  This site has helped me greatly so far myself.  There are great many knowledgeable and helpful brethren on this site, some that have traveled a few weeks, some that have for a good many years.  And all of them want to help and watch you grow and become a better man and mason.  Welcome!


----------



## Benton (Dec 11, 2010)

To echo Brother Holder, this site is an amazing resource. You'll find discussion on many topics that you can't find formally discussed elsewhere on the web, or sometimes even within your own lodge. Take it in, read and participate as much as you can, you'll learn an amazing amount about Freemasonry while you're here.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Dec 11, 2010)

Camerata said:


> I feel that it is not a coincidence that I have stumbled upon this website.  In the short time that I have been a member, I have recieved great guidance and *I have began my journey to becoming an enlightned, better man*. Thank you guys for all your support thus far, and future support as well.



*That *is what it's all about. Welcome aboard!


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 13, 2010)

Brother Camerata,

Good to have you aboard.  Even better to see that you are interested in _brightening_ up your travels.  To few are.  We need more masons who study and take the craft seriously.  

Stay hungry ... jwhoff


----------

